# Smashed door mirror, driver made off but I chased!



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

About 4 weeks ago I was on my way back from my Nans furneral of all things, heading down a main road (bus router). There were parked cars on the OTHER side of the road. Stupid woman pull onto my side of the road with no warning, door mirrors smacked. She plainly carried on and tried to jump some lights. I swung round and made after her, both me and Dad jumped out and ran up to her. At first she refused to stop and said nothing happened. I told her you WILL pull over now, Dad jumped into her car!

So we pulled up, she then said it was my fault, then it was a stone that did it blar blar, totally not interested. I took lots of photos, then pointed out I had an incar video!

Sent all this to insurance when i got home, then got a visit that evening from her and an in law, who took a few pics. They tried to debate what happened but said its all on film and tell it to the insurance. I also when to the local cop shop to report it.

So, the insurance tell me if they don't admitt liability to should be simple to prove otherwise in court. The police don't want to know as the damage is minor and details were exchanged.

No wonder nobody bothers to stop anymore cos no one is interested and you'll be left to pick up the pieces.

I had the door mirror replaced after the bodyshop done a naff job first time, ventureshield is being replaced tomorrow, I should be able to claim that back. I also had to re wrap the lower plastic housing with the 3M, but a better job as the top housing was off whilst the bodyshop had another at painting it.

Lesson to be learnt is, get an incar DVR (mine was £30) and if someone does tag you, make after them and force them to stop.

A few weeks after this, another woman(!) nudge me up the **** when I was in a Q of traffic, she was all apols and sorrys until I asked for her details. In the end I phoned 999, the operator spoke to her and said a car will be sent out unless you prove details. She told me she was a single woman, there was no damage to my car and I might be a nutter and do this for a living!!! WTF is wrong with peeps? So if someone won't give you details, 999 straight away.

There were a few light marks which DA'ed out by it was the cheek of it that got me going, how I was delaying her, my car (in her opinion) was ok and I was being stupid. :devil:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted,
But lose the F**king music on the video clips!


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I tried to remove it but its stuck on there, just mute! lol


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

byrnes said:


> Glad you got it sorted,
> But lose the F**king music on the video clips!


I did post that in my deleted post too


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I was amazed how no-one gave way to you when the parked cars are on thir side of the road, forcing you at least into the gutter and then the inevitable collision?
When I took my driving test, you HAD to give way to oncoming traffic when your side of the road was blocked for whatever cause.
BTW glad you got it sorted and that camera is IMHO a fab idea for insurance and traffic incident-related purposes.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Can you post details of the system you've got in your car. This is really good evidence and driving an expensive car I'm always worried about the other idiots. Irrefutable proof like this is definitely worth arranging in advance!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Your dad jumped into her car? 

If someone did that to my misses even if she had have hit you I'd be pissed to say least!

Who'd jump in someone's elses car? Especially a woman by herself!


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

petemattw said:


> Can you post details of the system you've got in your car. This is really good evidence and driving an expensive car I'm always worried about the other idiots. Irrefutable proof like this is definitely worth arranging in advance!


+1
For 30 smackers, i'd fit one.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Who'd jump in someone's elses car? Especially a woman by herself!


thats the part of the story that got me too, bit rapey!


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

ardandy said:


> Your dad jumped into her car?
> 
> If someone did that to my misses even if she had have hit you I'd be pissed to say least!
> 
> Who'd jump in someone's elses car? Especially a woman by herself!


I agree with this, and thought the same thing when i read what had happend, but in the heat of the moment understand why his dad did (adrenalin rush i guess & angry she just drove off). But yes consider yourself (or shall i say your dad) lucky!
If the woman wanted to, she could have caused plenty of worry & problems with the police - especially judging her by driving off & denying she did anything wrong etc!!!


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

David said:


> thats the part of the story that got me too, bit rapey!


Was that a genuine typo?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

TBH if that was my misses i would of kicked off.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I fancy me one of them systems too, any chance of a link? I've got a habit of charging at any ****er who refuses to give way to me when it's my right of way, but I just know one day it'll backfire and I'll end up one wing mirror down. 

As far as I can see though, she has no comeback from this. She is 100% at fault and violated basic traffic laws quite blatantly. Silly *****. Take her license away if she can't drive.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

By the looks of it too me from that video she was already on her way down and you made no effort to even attempt to let her through, just cos its your side of the road don't mean you own it, you can't just go charging towards someone like that in your car, she hardly "popped out from nowhere" you could have slowed down to let her pass and avoided the collision. so id say thats your own fault as much as the other drivers.

looks like 6 of one and half a dozen of the other to me.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

James B said:


> By the looks of it too me from that video she was already on her way down and you made no effort to even attempt to let her through, just cos its your side of the road don't mean you own it, you can't just go charging towards someone like that in your car, she hardly "popped out from nowhere" you could have slowed down to let her pass and avoided the collision. so id say thats your own fault as much as the other drivers.
> 
> looks like 6 of one and half a dozen of the other to me.


I must admit, although one of the rules states about your side of the road and obstructions etc, I did think that if someone had already started a certain maneuver, then you had to give way.

For instance, if you overtake a car, and there is no oncoming traffic for a safe distance, you are in your right. IF then , a car coming the opposite way, then by law they should slow down if they at all think that they may meet. ( for instance, as has happened in the past, not speed up to prove a point!)

However, and also going by the "new law" thread, either would be hard to prove / disprove in a court of law.

Cheers


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Its hard to see to be honest, it does look like a bit of both, it is your right of way if the car is parked on the other side, but if there is already a vehicle there (traveling through) that section then you should give way. It not the persons god given right to carry on just because the car is parked on the other side. The best thing you can do is stop and then if there is an impact then they have obviously been hit you as you werent moving which makes it a lot easier to prove fault.

You need to post info for the equipment that you have, as it seems a good idea and for the price you cant go wrong.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

James B said:


> By the looks of it too me from that video she was already on her way down and you made no effort to even attempt to let her through, just cos its your side of the road don't mean you own it, you can't just go charging towards someone like that in your car, she hardly "popped out from nowhere" you could have slowed down to let her pass and avoided the collision. so id say thats your own fault as much as the other drivers.
> 
> looks like 6 of one and half a dozen of the other to me.


Equally doesn't mean she owns both sides of the road either. I also noticed she is quite a way from the parked car. Like, unnecessarily so.

She should have given way, but equally, you should have expected her to barge her way past, which is what she was doing.

I wouldn't call it charging towards someone either, was hardly that.

I don't see why there's any question she was in the wrong, but the fact that you weren't expecting the worst isn't exactly great.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i looked into these systems before the eagle eye looked good , try ebay just for info on all types of in car cameras , they range from £100 to £400 for decent ones , anything below that price will be bad quality footage


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

tricky one this, all I know is if I got an in-car recorder I'd end up incriminating myself rather than others :lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

James B said:


> By the looks of it too me from that video she was already on her way down and you made no effort to even attempt to let her through, just cos its your side of the road don't mean you own it, you can't just go charging towards someone like that in your car, she hardly "popped out from nowhere" you could have slowed down to let her pass and avoided the collision. so id say thats your own fault as much as the other drivers.
> 
> looks like 6 of one and half a dozen of the other to me.


Erm why slow down when you have NO obstructions, its for the person WITH obstructions to use their judgement as an when it is safe to do so to pass said object safely - clearly she did none of these.

The OP looked well within the speed limit, over on his side of the carriageway, whilst the other vehicle seemed to be approx 4ft away from the parked car for some reason.

Good on ya for getting the footage, shame they couldn't slap her with one of those new £100 on the spot fines for aggressive driving.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Video been removed?


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> tricky one this, all I know is if I got an in-car recorder I'd end up incriminating myself rather than others :lol:


Crossed my dodgy mind too :lol:

Also, just realised, that the missus would be asking why, when parked, the screen is jumping up and down! :lol:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Who'd jump in someone's elses car? Especially a woman by herself!


Someone who'd hit their sons pride and joy and who could'nt careless..


----------



## Supercool (Sep 19, 2009)

Well done to you that camera is ace! Looks like the police car was really well timed too


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> tricky one this, all I know is if I got an in-car recorder I'd end up incriminating myself rather than others :lol:


That's only because you're supposed to point the camera OUTSIDE the car, as we all know what you do inside!!:lol:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

A lot of these things happen because people really just dont know the width of their own car, so over judge things. I often do find its women who barge through with plenty to spare on the other side of their car. Or people in bigger vehicles that just bully their way through. I saw it in one of those programs once, but it was funny as the wagon driver did it to a undercover cop car and got pulled and slapped with a fine for not wearing his seat belt after barging his way through.

You could debate all day long who is at fault, to be honest the best way to deal with it is to stop, that way there is no arguement, but you cant take the attitude of 'its my right of way, so im going to keep going' as thats not driving defensively and you are really taking on the same kind of attitude of the other bad driver. Always assume the worsts going to happen and you wont go far wrong.

In respect of equipment, the OP only spent £30 on his camera and it looks good enough to me to record whats needed, dont think you need to spend £400 to get one tbh.

Can the OP please post a link to the camera hes using?


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

If I had to stop each time a car pulled round a parked car I would be out of a job and get no where. There was plenty of room for two cars, its a main bus route so to say its 50/50 is b*ll**s to be frank. I did slow down, sorry did she indicate or wait for it to be clear?

To all those getting the hump with my dad getting into her car, tough, if your misses did the same then she should'nt be on the road and deserved the same treatment. There's too much of people not taking responsibility and a "could'nt give a t***" attitude these days so i'm doing this for me and for all those who find their car with bits broken or hanging off. Insurance already said there is'nt a problem and are pursing it as a no fault claim. They told me the third party insurance have not had any details from the woman and have asked for my photos etc.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Opsss, here it is


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Shows the advantages to having something like a pvr


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd have to say I don't think the footage is as clear cut as the post makes out.

From what I can see she was too far out and the Zafira ahead slammed on the anchors as she passed too close to them. 

The footage to me looks like she had already pulled out to pass the 2 cars on her side of the road before you got to the obstruction. 

Sounds harsh but this is a serious question...

Why didn't you slow down when you saw her already making the move and already being so close to the car in front that it braked?

I might be wrong because the footage isn't totally clear.

My attitude (maybe comes from being a motorcyclist & cyclist) is that who gives a **** who's fault it is as long as I'm OK and preferably my car/bike too.

My brother broke his neck in a car accident that wasn't his fault. The comfort of knowing it wasn't his fault does not make up for his broken neck.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I drive on similar roads around where I live and to work, a main road with residents parked on one side. With cars parked there it is wide enough for 2 to pass eachother. If they constantly stopped to let eachother pass the traffic would soon build up.

It does look like the woman was too far away from the parked cars though but it also looks like she was overtaking them before you got there. So although it was your right of way the fact she had already started the manoeuvre meant you should've slowed down really.

I've had my wing mirror clipped a few times now from drivers who can't wait or misjudge how wide the road is, especially if it's a single lane!!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

m0bov said:


> If I had to stop each time a car pulled round a parked car I would be out of a job and get no where. There was plenty of room for two cars, its a main bus route so to say its 50/50 is b*ll**s to be frank. I did slow down, sorry did she indicate or wait for it to be clear?
> 
> To all those getting the hump with my dad getting into her car, tough, if your misses did the same then she should'nt be on the road and deserved the same treatment. There's too much of people not taking responsibility and a "could'nt give a t***" attitude these days so i'm doing this for me and for all those who find their car with bits broken or hanging off. Insurance already said there is'nt a problem and are pursing it as a no fault claim. They told me the third party insurance have not had any details from the woman and have asked for my photos etc.


There was plenty of room for 2 cars, but at the point where she's pulling out from what I can see at least, you can see she's going too wide and this is the point at which I'd try and stop.

Personally, i'd rather edge on the side of caution when driving, but I have a fairly good idea of what driving in surrey is like.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I think pausing it at 0.18 seconds on full screen says enough about her road positioning. Yes, you're supposed to pass a parked car at a doors width... but probably not if it puts you within a gnats breath of the oncoming traffic!

She was VERY close to the car in front, whilst being very far from the parked car. Poor road awareness, and more understandable if it was the passenger side than the drivers side she was amiss with.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> There was plenty of room for 2 cars, but at the point where she's pulling out from what I can see at least, you can see she's going too wide and this is the point at which I'd try and stop.
> 
> Personally, i'd rather edge on the side of caution when driving, but I have a fairly good idea of what driving in surrey is like.


True indeed, it helps enormously to assume that everyone else is an idiot, or at least mightn't do the right thing all the time, thus have an escape plan (which hopefully doesn't involve smashing your tyre/wheel up a steep curb) or allow yourself room/time to avoid dangerous situations. But these things come with, and are almost the definition of, driving experience.

In this instance, she was probably wrong... but it pays to allow yourself to be able to avoid these people. I know I've learned that over the years I've been driving, fortunately only through close calls rather than having some idiot hit me. The book "Roadcraft" is very inciteful into this.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

What a nightmare....

I had my MINI wing mirror completely ripped off not so long ago. The driver came onto my side of the road at speed taking the bend wide..... It all happened so quick. There was no chance of turning the car around as it was a country lane. Gutted to say the least.

Total cost £200...:devil:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

McClane said:


> True indeed, it helps enormously to assume that everyone else is an idiot, or at least mightn't do the right thing all the time, thus have an escape plan (which hopefully doesn't involve smashing your tyre/wheel up a steep curb) or allow yourself room/time to avoid dangerous situations. But these things come with, and are almost the definition of, driving experience.
> 
> In this instance, she was probably wrong... but it pays to allow yourself to be able to avoid these people. I know I've learned that over the years I've been driving, fortunately only through close calls rather than having some idiot hit me. The book "Roadcraft" is very inciteful into this.


Exactly my attitude to driving! 
It's so much more relaxing too as i don't get worked up & i believe it's better for the car! 
The problem is other drivers behind me who don't have much consideration & think that i'm holding them up because i don't accelarate like a F1 driver etc


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

UPDATE: The lawyers and insurance have the footage and agree they should be able to hold the 3rd party at full liability. The problem is the other company is dragging its heels claiming they have a backlog, also the details from the 3rd party are very sketchy. She has however, lied and said she was stationary at the lights when I hit her. Obviously the video footage proves otherwise. The insurance have said they will forward my video to them, I said ok. Hopefully the fact she is lying her way out of it works in my favour.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Stupid cow. Makes you wonder what else she has lied about regarding her insurance...


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Seems a bit extreme for a broken wing mirror! 

Video been removed?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

kh904 said:


> I agree with this, and thought the same thing when i read what had happend, but in the heat of the moment understand why his dad did (adrenalin rush i guess & angry she just drove off). But yes consider yourself (or shall i say your dad) lucky!
> If the woman wanted to, she could have caused plenty of worry & problems with the police - especially judging her by driving off & denying she did anything wrong etc!!!


Then again on the total flip side you are allowed as a citizen to make a citizens arrest if a crime is been committed surely Failing to stop after an accident is a crime,

Sitting in her car till the police arrive sounds reasonable to me to make sure she doesn't drive away again... He could have dragged her out the car by her hair and pinned her to the floor.......... Which lets face it if it was some young boy racer judging by some of the keyboard warriors would have probably got a kicking too....



m0bov said:


> UPDATE: The lawyers and insurance have the footage and agree they should be able to hold the 3rd party at full liability. The problem is the other company is dragging its heels claiming they have a backlog, also the details from the 3rd party are very sketchy. She has however, lied and said she was stationary at the lights when I hit her. Obviously the video footage proves otherwise. The insurance have said they will forward my video to them, I said ok. Hopefully the fact she is lying her way out of it works in my favour.


Attempted insurance fraud sounds good to me


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Matt. said:


> Seems a bit extreme for a broken wing mirror!
> 
> Video been removed?


To be honest mate,why let people get away with it whether it be a broken wing mirror or somthing more serious,

although at a guess I would think it's not the first time she has done somthing like this,and hopefully she is made to pay heavily including point's and a fine!!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Points and fine for breaking a mirror? :doublesho


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

Matt. said:


> Points and fine for breaking a mirror? :doublesho


Or for failing to stop at the scene of an accident...


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Do you have to start your camera manually every time you get in the car or is it motion sensing?


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Rob_Quads said:


> Do you have to start your camera manually every time you get in the car or is it motion sensing?


No, as soon as power is applied it switches to record.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

UPDATE:

Heard from my insurance today that the claimed has been settled in my favour. Its been passed to my legal cover to claim back excess and expenses.

Any ideas how long this will take? Can I claim for time in getting quote, taken for repair, pick up, posting evidence from the CCTV etc??

The other c** lied and got caught out when they saw my footage, she has not claimed. So, what happens to her?? Does she lose her NCB even though she has'nt claimed??

If it was'nt for the video, I would not have been able to claim. Nuff said.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

She may lose her no claims unless she has it protected as it is a fault claim, I don't know how much the camera cost but it more than proved its worth and I can certainly see why people have them. Things like this move me even cloer to getting one myself, the camera never lies !


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

That could so easily gone the other way especially with police as having two people run up saying pull over and one gets in the car thats scary stuff.

I know they did wrong and should not have scarpered but could have gone bad for you.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I think you did the right think chasing her if she caused damage and didnt stop but for clarification I just taken a motorbike test so have been looking through alot of road law books and the side of the road the obstruction is on has nothing to do with whos right of way it is, it classed by who ever reaches the obstruction first.

But its always interpretation by the person reading the law. Just glad you got your money back especially if you think about all the people on here who have had their pride and joy damaged and never got anything for it


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

The cam cost me about £40 and about 30mins to fit, there was enough space for two cars, you will see on the video the others which went past me ok. In fact you can see her almost hit the car infront of me.

I have spoken to legal who say liability has not been admitted, but as it was under my excess they can get the money back and its a non fault claim. So I am not affect in terms of NCB. Just waiting for the cheque now for the repair and the ventureshield.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

any link to the camera???


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

loads on the market to chose from got one of these last week for the old man

http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=777_1&products_id=111548


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

In our local area police seem to be quite good at prosecuting where there are witnesses - we need more examples like these:

Crash driver failed to give details

Woman failed to stop after hitting car

Barking dog "distracted" crash OAP

Supermarket accident driver, 88, failed to stop

P.S: I'm seriously considering one of these cameras too - this is an alternative but I'd go for the one in andy's post above (better features and a screen):

http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/pro...d=110355&PHPSESSID=a43gc666vr1375biva92m41pr0


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I see 7 day have stock on order..... Anything to do with this...:lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

video clip from the 7 day camera i listed above.........


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Could you post a few pics of what it looks like in situe please ?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

:thumb:

wired it in to the fuse box so it comes on and off with the ignition run the cable round up the back of the mirror under the headlining down the A pillar under the dash (i cut the *** plug apart and took the PCB out and soldered it to 2 fly leads one to ground and one to the electric window fuse via a fuse tap (had to get a USB extension cable)

http://www.dal-tec.com/engineers-su...iggy-back-standard-blade-fuse-tap-pd-967.html (they do standard and mini) but wont fit in some fuse holders depending on position of other items due to their size


----------



## crf529 (Jun 29, 2011)

Top effort mate, glad it has paid off for you.

I can see why people might be a bit off put by your dad hopping in the car, but at the same time, I'd suggest that's hypocritical as they'd more than likely do the exact same thing in that situation (I know I would if someone tried a runner then lied to my face).

Quick one on the recorder, does it function day to day with the screen up or down? And is it a hindrance/annoyance for visibility (wondering if it would work affixed to the dash)?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

it works with the screen up or down just flipped it down to show it in situe

If you want something more descrete look into the T-eye or the roadhawk RH2 as it fits behind the mirror

http://www.roadhawk.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=3


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

andy monty said:


> loads on the market to chose from got one of these last week for the old man
> 
> http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=777_1&products_id=111548


Ive just ordered one of these to have a play with.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

andy thanks for that mate, I can't get over how cheep they are considering what a good little kit you get !



Derbyshire-stig said:


> Ive just ordered one of these to have a play with.


Please let us know how you get on with it once you have it set up and running :thumb:


----------

